# The pieces are coming together



## Shootist (Jan 17, 2008)

*Rosewill R5601-BK Dual 120mm Fans ATX Mid Tower Case*


*OCZ GameXStream ATX12V 700W Power Supply *


*Crucial Ballistix 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 *


*GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS4 Rev. 2.0 LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Ultra Durable II *






*When I ordered, Rev 2.0 was the latest, but see they snuck a Rev 2.1 in on me.* :grin:




Oh, and a Rosewill RTK-002 Anti-Static Wrist Strap:grin:


Thanks for the info that helped me choose,
Shootist


----------



## scapedriver (Feb 7, 2008)

Check memory listed Gigabyte verified SN# BL12864AA804


----------



## Shootist (Jan 17, 2008)

It's listed. Not sure I know what you mean.:4-dontkno

Shootist


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Looks good. Please keep up updated. :wink:


----------



## scapedriver (Feb 7, 2008)

Shootist said:


> It's listed. Not sure I know what you mean.:4-dontkno
> 
> Shootist



listed as gigabyte verified for your board... looks like an awesome rig.


----------



## Shootist (Jan 17, 2008)

I was going to get a E6750 but desided to go with the E8400 the next time NewEgg or somebody get's more.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Revision 2.1 is just a 2.0 that supports FSB-1600 processors with the newest BIOS (I believe).

Looking good. :smile: I recently did a build with the P35-DS4, you gotta love that board.


----------

